# Apple Snail breeders



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm sorry if this is in the wrong forum but what I would like to know is how can I go about finding people who breed apple snails(brigs) in my area?

My little apple snail just died today and I would like to get another one but I would want one that's fairly young. You just never know how old they are when they're at the pet stores.

I mainly want to see how much it would cost to get one from a breeder first before deciding.

Thank you.


----------

